# What are good oddballs for ten gallon tank?



## alpharalpha (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a dual tank setup. One has a completely closed top for whatever might like to climb out. Internal filter in that one and a dual filter in the one on the bottom which has some openings. Both are cycled and ready to go.

I've got a couple lbs of freeze dried crickets and mealworms btw which I am currently feeding to some acfs but if I get some really cool ideas I might give them to some neighbors and start fresh. 

Thanks!


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

10 gallon oddballs? not much. exodon tetras are cool, they recommend 2 per gallon to keep down aggression. 10G tank i wouldnt put more than 15 in, but they are more vicious than piranhas in my opinion. sharp sharp teeth


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Glass catfish, scarlet badis, white clouds, galaxy rasboras (celestial pearl danios), and glowlight tetras . There are also lots of varieties of live bearers, that don't get over an inch.. somewhat like guppies. There are also shrimp that are really interesting.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Exodons? Those things get nearly 6 inches long.

African Butterfly might work ( Pantodon bucholzi )

The spiffy new Vietnam White Clouds or Galaxy Danios would be decidedly different. 
How about a school of Ember Tetras?


----------



## AndyTrask (Jan 12, 2009)

No oddball collection would be complete without a handful of my favorite oddball, the banjo cat. Give em a fine sand substrate (silica sand) and they bury themselves in comical fashion with just the little oval mouth opening showing. Pretty cool to have a half dozen or so, all in hiding, then drop in some shrimp pellets and watch them erupt out of the sand to eat.

I'm partial also to the African Butterfly (Pantodon) mentioned by salty too. A beautiful fish thanks to weblike finnage. And basically a surface dweller, which leaves just the mid-water... hmmmmm flying foxes?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Tropical Community-African Dwarf Frogs or any type of shrimp
Tropical Semi-Aggressive-Kuhli Loaches, Bumblebee Catfish (can be fragile)
Cold Water-Golden Dojo Loaches


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

IMO, dojos get too big for a 10 gallon ( up to 7"). They like to be in groups and can get fiesty and dart around. Ghost cats also like to be in schools. Bumble Bee's are cute but you probably will never see them, they hide constantly.

Oh listen to me! I'm sorry to be a party pooper, I'm ususally not one to make a negative post but I truely don't want you to get fish that won't thrive or you might not be happy with. 

Ohhh, how about some Pea Puffers??


----------



## alpharalpha (Jan 15, 2009)

Yea, I just gave a neighbor my dojo. Way too large for a ten gallon tank.
The butterfly fish is appealing but I currently have a clawed frog and wonder if it would eat or at least try to eat the abf.


----------



## AndyTrask (Jan 12, 2009)

My experience with clawed toads is that they will eat just about anything that fits in the mouth, and will attempt to eat some things that don't. Heck, they'd probably eat their own feet if they could figure out how to get the darn things off their legs. Kinda puts a minimum size limit on what else is gonna work in the tank.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

dwarf puffers would be nice you go 2 or 3 in there 

or u could go with a few dwarf frogs in there 

any of these would actually be a pretty cool setups


----------



## alpharalpha (Jan 15, 2009)

I wanted some dwarf frogs but think the african clawed ones would eat them and am concerned about the same happening to the puffers. I'm going to get a newt or two once I can find some around the lfs. I think it's going to have to be an amphibian tank since the fish get eaten, but if anyone can think of a good one to add I'd appreciate it.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

TheOldSalt said:


> Exodons? Those things get nearly 6 inches long.


closer to 3" actually. 


and 2 to a gallon is not right either. the general "rule" for them is 1"/gal. and thats square inch. however as stated, they do well in a cramped space. i would personally suggest a group of 6-10 for a 10g tank. you can do more, but it gets a little too busy. and you never want to do less then 6 (i wouldnt personally do less then 10) because they will end up killing eachother.

great option for such a small tank. 

hope this helped


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't think it helped at all. I've seen hundreds of Bucktootheds over the years, and most of them were well over 4 inches, with plenty of them well over 5. ( wild import fish; tankraised may well be smaller ) They do need to be kept in groups, of course, but in a 10-gallon tank?
No... I don't think so. It's doable with heavy maintenance, but why bother making that much work out of it?


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

i would love to see some of these imaginary 5" exodons of yours.
while they may get bigger in the wild, most aquarium exodons dont get bigger then 3". but again, if you have proof, that would be great.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow.. did you ever pick the wrong guy to mess with on your first day...


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

i assume that means you have pics of all these 5" exodons? cause that would be awesome


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

1"/gallon is not right at all, especially for exodons. You want AT LEAST 2/gallon as a general rule for this fish. Again, nice first day.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> Wow.. did you ever pick the wrong guy to mess with on your first day...


I thought the same thing before I read your reply XD


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

DUNNO, if someone has mentioned it or your still reading, but Golden wonder killies are amazing. there not scared and even let you pet them, althought i woundnt do it much.

Also if you put a lil bit of your finger in they will try to eat it D;


----------



## wrestlerboy (Apr 8, 2009)

What about fracata rainbow fish. I have a few ,cool fish


----------

